# Promethazine With Codeine (liquid)



## KindBud420 (Mar 13, 2008)

Has anyone taken that before ? i just found a half bottle in my cabinet and it says discard after 1/06. can i still take it? i wont die will i


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

I wouldn't...but go ahead........drink it up and start leaning..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 13, 2008)

KindBud420 said:


> Has anyone taken that before ? i just found a half bottle in my cabinet and it says discard after 1/06. can i still take it? i wont die will i


i wouldnt!!!!


----------



## KindBud420 (Mar 13, 2008)

ok you both say you wouldnt so im not going to lol 
damn only if it wasnt expired..i could be like lil wayne


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 13, 2008)

this stuff was the shit before lil wayne.


them texas boys been on that shit when lil wayne was still an itch in his daddy's pants!!!


----------



## gabriel420 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm not a rookie i'm a pro... methazine fiend

Lean's the shit every now n then when I feel like getting totally wtisted


----------



## KindBud420 (Mar 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> this stuff was the shit before lil wayne.
> 
> 
> them texas boys been on that shit when lil wayne was still an itch in his daddy's pants!!!


ya i was joking
i always hear him rapping about promethazine.


----------



## KindBud420 (Mar 13, 2008)

gabriel420 said:


> I'm not a rookie i'm a pro... methazine fiend
> 
> Lean's the shit every now n then when I feel like getting totally wtisted


you ever take it 2 years expired??


----------



## gabriel420 (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm sure it's fine... if you're THAt paranoid mybe at least do like an extraction or something, or sell it if you're lazy.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 13, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> this stuff was the shit before lil wayne.
> 
> 
> them texas boys been on that shit when lil wayne was still an itch in his daddy's pants!!!


I used to get the real shit BARRE....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 13, 2008)

i can still get some. i got a cousin out in houston. that shit gets expensive tho!!!


----------



## panhead (Mar 13, 2008)

I wouldnt sweat it one bit as long as i knew it had not been tampered with,i keep all my meds locked in my gun safe & i found a bottle of Stadol way in the back that i forgot about for a year & a half,i twisted the top & took a snort up each nostril & all was good.

Pharms loose potency after their experation date they do not spoil,there are some rare cases where compound pharms can make you sick after the experation date but they are very rare.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 3, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> this stuff was the shit before lil wayne.
> 
> 
> them texas boys been on that shit when lil wayne was still an itch in his daddy's pants!!!



Texas boy here...been haven that mud in my cup for years..


----------



## pmpnsincprescoo (Apr 4, 2008)

one of my fav. things drink it ull love it pretty hard to find in the nw it sucks


----------



## Microdizzey (Apr 4, 2008)

How much do you need to drink to feel it?


----------



## DaCDaC (Apr 4, 2008)

I work in a pharmacy, We sell that shit Exp. all the time. Dont worry about it.



DaCDaC^^


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> How much do you need to drink to feel it?


If you ain't never drank the shit before, an ounce or two should get you pretty throwed.

Prices in Texas right now are as follows

Duece - 40 bucks
Foe - 80 bucks

Duece is 2 ounces and Foe is four ounces. If you can find it, this is usually the increments you have to buy at.

It's good to mix in lots of things, such as:

Grape Snapple
Any flavor Sprite - tropical being my favorite
Big Red

Don't ever buy that shit if its been tapped (i.e. not in the og bottle), unless you know the person you are getting it from and trust them. People be adding extra ingredients in that shit and it will be senden your as to the toilet and will be less potent.

We call that shit Kayroll here in Texas.

There's different forms of it...

Codeine with Prometh - is usually purple 

Anything else is usually a form of Hydrocodone and another type of antihistamine mixed together. Colors range from red to yellow. I like to take the Hydrocodone shit myself because it doesn't show up in drug tests. When Codeine breaks down, it turns up as a morphine. That shit will show in most NIDA tests.

Ways to test for the real deal:

Shit should be some what sluggesh when you mix it around. It shouldn't look to watery. Def the taste of it, if it ain't real or has been tampered with, you will know.

From wiki...



> " is frequently referenced and praised in the southern rap and -based hip-hop community where it is mixed with the soft drink . There are many songs that mention this narcotic mixed drink, such as Three Six Mafia's "Sippin' On Some Syrup" and Paul Wall's "Sippin' The Barre". The common nicknames associated with codeine infused cough syrup are purple, yellow, red, barre, drank, Texas tea, purple drank, hulk, syrup, sizzerp and there continues to be more added everyday.


----------



## panhead (Apr 13, 2008)

Tussinex is much better if your doc will write a script for it instead,i could frost cupcakes with that shit it tastes so good


----------



## firebrand18rjr (Apr 13, 2008)

Yea . Drink Up . Fuck The Label . If You Decide Not To For Some Stupid Reason Send It To Me . No Joke Ill Pay Ya For It


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

panhead said:


> Tussinex is much better if your doc will write a script for it instead,i could frost cupcakes with that shit it tastes so good


It's actually Tussionex and that's just a form of drank that's got Hydrocodone in it. That's the yellow shit.


----------



## panhead (Apr 13, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> It's actually Tussionex and that's just a form of drank that's got Hydrocodone in it. That's the yellow shit.


Im well aware of what it is & whats in it,i get 120ml of it every month.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok, I was just going off the assumption that you didn't know. Yea, I much rather pop some dones though. I can eat those 10's like they are skittles.


----------



## ganji2 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have friends in texas that put that shit on blunts and smoke it. WTF >_>


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

ganji2 said:


> I have friends in texas that put that shit on blunts and smoke it. WTF >_>



Yea, talk about getten blazed. That's a bit over kill for me though. Kinda a waste.


----------



## jollygreengiant8 (Apr 13, 2008)

it makes the blunt burn slower and gets you high and leanin


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Apr 14, 2008)

ganji2 said:


> I have friends in texas that put that shit on blunts and smoke it. WTF >_>


Yeah, we've dipped blunts in it before, tastes soo good but I dont really get much of the feeling from the promethazine. I've done yellow and purple, like purple the best, it just tastes soooo good. Gotta go south style and mix with sprite and put a jolly rancher in the bottom. When you finish everything, just suck on the jolly rancher. Play some screwed and chopped music. I prefer Three 6 Mafia, Mike Jones, or some DJ Screw and the Screwed up Click.

R.I.P. DJ SCREW


----------



## thecloset (Apr 14, 2008)

yea just drink that shit fuck puttin it on a blunt.... just gets ur fingers all sticky. they give that shit out like candy at the drs office. just tell them u got a bad cough and u cant sleep at night and ur gravy


----------



## Rambro (Feb 6, 2009)

so does the regular promethazine syrup do anything? or does it have to me prometh with codeine?


----------



## Tizzle312 (Feb 6, 2009)

Syrup is AWESOME man 
Codeine makes u feel all nice and dopey and prometha just makes it psychadelic 
i drank it one time with my buddy , shit is bangin


----------



## NewGrowth (Feb 6, 2009)

CALIGROWN said:


> I wouldn't...but go ahead........drink it up and start leaning..


Just gotta let kids learn on their own sometimes sometimes.


----------



## kaaayy187 (Feb 14, 2011)

i have the promethazine/codeine and i dont wanna do it unless i know what it feels likee. doess it makee you drowzy like nyquil. or does it feel like a pain killer? lett meeee knowwww. asapppp.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 14, 2011)

pain killer, its the same thing thats in painkillers.
[video=youtube;nM__lPTWThU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nM__lPTWThU[/video]


----------



## thizz13 (Feb 14, 2011)

i<3 codeine


----------

